# i phone sized survival /bushcraft tools



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

I designed these tools to hide behind a I phone 4 or 5 the arrow head tool is also a knife,saw,and bow and arrow making tool the half moon cut outs are for scraping and forming bow bodies and arrow shafts the daggers are my take on WW2 OSS lapel daggers the knives and bushcraft tool are 1/16 sandvik 13C27 stainless rc hardness 59-60 they are in my tempering kiln now will finish grind tomorrow what are your thoughts ? one of these tools will fit between the phone and any carrier or 6 may be packed instead of a phone , I have 14 different plates and will have 25 next week or so all tailored for different enviornments, sail boat, bicycle , marine, desert, arctic, jungle, city, etc so they can be mixed and matched depending on where or what your doing


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

What a cool idea! Send me a P.M. with prices if they are for sale.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Do they interfere with reception?


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I can see TSA disallowing phones on flights after viewing these pictures.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

havasu said:


> I can see TSA disallowing phones on flights after viewing these pictures.


The phone goes through a scanner, so not an issue (imo).


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> The phone goes through a scanner, so not an issue (imo).


Issue would be whether or not they considered it dangerous enough to prohibit in the first place. My guess is the only way to find out is to try it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Issue would be whether or not they considered it dangerous enough to prohibit in the first place. My guess is the only way to find out is to try it.


I have tested airport security (albeit in Canada) enough already, never messed up and then one time I had an entire arrangement of things that were not even debatable They were really nice about it considering how bad I would think it looks.

My guess is that security would not be happy to find one of these hiding in a phone case.

I just wanted to make the point that something like this isn't going to have any bearing on phones in general because they all go through the machine anyways and picking out something like this is why.


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

it has already been scanned into airline weapon recognition software


----------



## rageous (Apr 14, 2014)

You must have a very nice Plasma cutter


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

aklavik said:


> it has already been scanned into airline weapon recognition software


So it sounds like they'll recognize them, but will they allow them on a plane?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Why the big thing about taking these on a plane?
99% of the time you are not going on a plane. I think they would be a great idea and I give aklavik credit for thinking outside-the-box.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Why the big thing about taking these on a plane?
> 
> 99% of the time you are not going on a plane. I think they would be a great idea and I give aklavik credit for thinking outside-the-box.


For me, I fly fairly often for work, and I don't get to take my toys with me when I go. If I could take this on a commercial plane, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

Others who don't fly often or at all obviously wouldn't be concerned with taking their through airport security.

I never mentioned it was a bad idea nor useless...I'm rather intrigued by it. I'm just trying to confirm whether or not this device will be sufficiently useful for me to make it worth purchasing one or two.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I have tested airport security (albeit in Canada) enough already, never messed up and then one time I had an entire arrangement of things that were not even debatable They were really nice about it considering how bad I would think it looks.
> 
> My guess is that security would not be happy to find one of these hiding in a phone case.
> 
> I just wanted to make the point that something like this isn't going to have any bearing on phones in general because they all go through the machine anyways and picking out something like this is why.


I have not been in an airport in a year.
But I think you can pack all of these, just not carry on the plane.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I have not been in an airport in a year.
> But I think you can pack all of these, just not carry on the plane.


That's what happened to me, I was supposed to put my tools and miscellaneous deadly objects like a glow stick in my checked bagsoops:

Checked baggage would not be a problem at all I am sure.

I do think these are a neat idea.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I love the idea of being able to carry more tools easily, but my Samsung rugby (milspec android) is thicker naked than a cased I phone or normal android, and milspec phone owners are probably your target market.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

When are those going to b available I built my iPhone case at a mill machine so I could mill a new one to fit them all in


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

these are rev 1 prototypes, the rev 3 are being tested now, should be ready in 10 days or so lots of feed back from around the world, thanks for the input and interest


----------



## wiffleballbat (Feb 9, 2014)

Tension wrench for the pics. Otherwise they are useless.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## wiffleballbat (Feb 9, 2014)

But fantastic ideas and I am also interested in pricing.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

stay tuned improved versions out soon


----------

